# Working as Medical Doctor



## stocksy (Oct 17, 2017)

I am a medical student from Germany and I wanted to know about becoming a surgeon in Australia. 

There are two choices:
1.	becoming a medical consultant in surgery in Germany and then moving to Australia
2.	or going directly after I graduate from University and applying for a the Surgical Education and Training (SET) program of the Royal Australian College of Surgeons 

I would like to get in contact with someone who has some experiences in either moving to Australia and work there as a medical doctor or taking part in the SET

Thanks in advance!


----------

